# Shooting Blackbirds??



## BenelliELITE17 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was just out checking out the pheasant land this weekend and noticed that blackbirds were demolishing a couple rows of sunflowers we planted. I was just wondering if it is legal to shoot blackbirds in MN or if they are protected. We walked through the plot and and I bet 600 blackbirds got out of it. Im hoping I wont just have to sit back and watch the sunflowers get destroyed. Any help would be great. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

They are protected. A landown protecting a crop from depredation can shoot them when they are in his field.

If this is a small plot, planted as food for wildlife, it would not be legal to shoot them. If it is a money crop and yours, you can shoot them.

huntin1


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't mean to be a smart ***, but when it comes to questions of legality issues I hope that you are not counting on what is said in an internet forum as gospel. I personally believe what hunting 1 says, but if it comes down to it, that is not a good defense in court!! If you are wondering if something is illegal or not it probably is best to lookit up yourself or call a warden and ask them specifically.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, I forgot to put a disclaimer in my first post.

What I posted is general info.

CHECK WITH YOUR GAME AND FISH DEPARTMENT!

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Even if you could shoot them, my guess is it wouldn't be enough to get rid of them. Another flock will drop by the next day. Sunflower plants are a pretty strong draw for birds. Better get a scarecrow fast!


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah, I've heard they were protected too, but those feathers aren't much good for protection. :wink:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have shot the wheels of of them down here when we are planting wheat. They are actually very good to eat - not unlike doves.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

How many did you shoot..........about 4 and 20????????  :lol: :wink:


----------

